# Does anyone rub/shake their abdomen?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Sometimes when I'm sitting on the toilet, I know stuff needs to come out, but it won't come out. It's like it gets stuck for some reason. One thing that sometimes works for me is to rub or shake the left side of my abdomen with my right hand. That often helps to get the stuff to come out. Sometimes gentle rubbing is all it takes, other times I'm pounding myself with my fist. But it has to be the left side.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah,I have ibs-d and I totally agree that makes me able to go to the bathroom alot easier sometimes, especially when there's that last bit that won't come out. It's weird though, I can literally feel the contents of my bowels moving when I do do that. Sometimes when I'm on there for a while my legs will start to shake especially if the balls of my feet are on the floor. Does that ever happen to anybody?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

SunKissedAngel,I am right there with you! I have had that happen at other times as well with the legs though, I think it has something to do with the way they are unbalanced.As for the rubbing, I do it religiously when I am having bad cramping BM's. It seems to help things along and the pain.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I massage my belly often. Especially if I have gas. It does move things around.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

My husband is a good tummy massager. It also helps me to have my legs, feet and back rubbed.Foot reflexologists say that there are areas on the bottom of the feet that correspond with areas of our bodies. I think that maybe they are right. It sure makes my tummy area feel better when my husband rubs certain areas of my foot bottoms. No, it doesn't tickle.


----------



## 23393 (May 11, 2006)

when i read this..i honestly laughed out loud...wow. i thought i was the only person in the world that did this!! lolthis whole new world of IBS has just opened up to me and i find it all so overwhelming...


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah i just picked up a small book on reflexology at a yard sale this morning and actually am quite interested in this now. I think I'm gonna give it a try. LOL. Yah it's great to know i'm not the only one with weird bathroom habits.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I do it too. I find if I press my upper abdomen while on the toilet it will often get the BM going. It seems to help when I'm really cramping and I know I have to go but nothing's happening. Now it's probably just become another weird IBS ritual for me.


----------



## Lumanog (Feb 14, 2005)

Did your doctors recommend you on doing that? Or is it our instinct to rub our tummy to let those stuff come out!!


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

The leg shaking is funny. If I sit there long enough my leg will shake too. I always just thought it was my nerves.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

i rub my lower left abdomen aswell. to me it just makes me feel like like i'm doing something, it sooths it somehow. My boyf knows if i'm feeling bad cuz i stand there rubbing my belly like my pregnant!







My feet go numb quite often cuz i'm sitting there so long! so i have to stand up and let the blood flow back into them! i'll get DVT knowing my luck to go with eveything else!


----------



## 14872 (Aug 10, 2006)

haha, Pixcee, I had the same reaction as you! I thought I was the only person in the world that did this!


----------



## 14737 (Aug 17, 2006)

A year ago, when I went through a series of 15 colon irrigations, the person would massage my abdomen. She said it helps to dislodge impacted stool and keep things moving. So...I see no reason why it wouldn't help to do it when we're "on the pot!"


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow! Rubbing sounds like a better idea! All that I did was pressing my ab real hard when I'm having a real bad D with cramps and it doesn't always work!


----------



## 22127 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have found the best way is deep breaths. In through the nose, out the mouth.


----------



## 18090 (Nov 12, 2006)

I knead my stomach. I love this site. Others in the same boat with me. Also I sometimes have to sit there so long my legs fall asleep.


----------

